# Has anyone used cutting boards for bunk sliks?



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 14, 2013)

If so, how well do they work? How have they held up? 

I'm thinking of using them instead of Ultimate bunk boards, and mounting them right on top of treated 2X4's. Good idea?


----------



## atuck593 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have...and I like them. I put them on the beginning of the summer and they are holding up well. I counter-sunk the screws so they wouldn't scratch the hull and put them right over top of my old carpeted bunks. You still need to push the boat off but it slides much better than painted boat hull over carpet. It ended up being like 6 bucks with two cutting boards from Wally World and a few stainless screws I had left over from my build.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326086#p326086 said:


> atuck593 » 14 Aug 2013, 15:06[/url]"]I have...and I like them. I put them on the beginning of the summer and they are holding up well. I counter-sunk the screws so they wouldn't scratch the hull and put them right over top of my old carpeted bunks. You still need to push the boat off but it slides much better than painted boat hull over carpet. It ended up being like 6 bucks with two cutting boards from Wally World and a few stainless screws I had left over from my build.



Thanks. My plan is to bolt treated 2X4's directly to the top of my trailer frame(to lower boat height) and screw or bolt the pieces of cutting board to the 2X4's. Do you see any problem with that?

Do you know the thickness of your cutting boards?


----------



## tnriverluver (Aug 14, 2013)

Easier, probably cheaper, and they work fantastic. I have them on two trailers now.
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/caliber-marine-slides-15x15-black-trailer-bunk-pads.aspx?a=464054


----------



## atuck593 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ernest,

I haven't had any problems from screwing the cutting boards right to the bunks so I would think it would be ok. I don't remember the size I bought off hand. I want to say they are around 1/2" thick but they were the basic cutting boards that Wally World sold. I also bought two smaller boards rather than one big one because it was cheaper and there was less waste. I was able to get four 2" wide strips for each bunk to make the width of the 2 x 4.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks. I will take a look at Walmart


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 15, 2013)

Look through the other threads a little, someone posted a link to a site that makes custom sized boards that can fit bunks and they're pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326205#p326205 said:


> FerrisBueller » 15 Aug 2013, 12:10[/url]"]Look through the other threads a little, someone posted a link to a site that makes custom sized boards that can fit bunks and they're pretty reasonably priced.



Are you talking about "Ultimate Bunk Boards"? I saw those, but I'm looking into spending less if I can.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 16, 2013)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12465

Refer to this thread, it has a link to a site that has decently priced custom boarding.



It links to this site:

https://www.cuttingboardcompany.com/custom.asp

It's an option to look into, I think it is decently priced for what you get.


----------



## Paul Marx (Aug 16, 2013)

I would be somewhat catious even counter sinking screws on a carpeted bunk . The weight of the boat or bumps in a road could end up mashing the carpet down enough to expose the screw heads a bit. Just a thought. :idea:


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326308#p326308 said:


> FerrisBueller » 16 Aug 2013, 08:56[/url]"]https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12465
> 
> Refer to this thread, it has a link to a site that has decently priced custom boarding.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I saw that. I think I'm going to order those. 

Paul Marx, I won't have carpet on the bunks. My plan is to bolt treated 2X4's to my trailer frame, then bolt the cutting boards to the treated 2X4's.


----------



## flatboat (Aug 18, 2013)

spray your carpeted bunks with silicone spray , whole lot cheeper , and you still have nice soft carpet for your boat to ride on


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326467#p326467 said:


> flatboat » 18 Aug 2013, 12:16[/url]"]spray your carpeted bunks with silicone spray , whole lot cheeper , and you still have nice soft carpet for your boat to ride on



I don't have carpeted bunks. I have roller bunks.


----------

